# Where's my hamster heaven :(



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I want it to come!!! Sausage is going mad


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

OMG THAT WAS A BIG BOX


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Is it here, is it here, is it here?


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

erm pics please !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Where are you? Did it come yet?? Show us pictures when it's set up


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

No I didn't get a hamster heaven I would never spend a ridiculous amount of money on a silly hamster 

I have no idea where this came from


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww the man himself seems to really like his new home.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Awwww the man himself seems to really like his new home.


he has already escaped once


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> he has already escaped once


Omg how.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Omg how.


Well it was my boyfriends fault really, he didn't clip the front door thingy high up enough so there was a massive gap for Sausage to squeeze through 

I just went in there and found him walking around on top of the cage


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Flissy said:


> Well it was my boyfriends fault really, he didn't clip the front door thingy high up enough so there was a massive gap for Sausage to squeeze through
> 
> I just went in there and found him walking around on top of the cage


He looks happy in the cage that didn't cost a ridiculous amount of money :001_tt2:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you got some extra tubing?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Have you got some extra tubing?


I have the tubes from the Peggy cage as well


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Flissy said:


> I have the tubes from the Peggy cage as well


They look even better with the extra tubes.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> They look even better with the extra tubes.


Sausage really likes tubes so I thought I'd add some extra ones in


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

its awesome !!  happy sausage


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

How great that the really cheap cage looks JUST like the rather expensive Hamster Heaven!!

I keep getting lots of hamster goodies through my door as well that cost next to nothing, honestly 

It must be the hamster fairy !!


----------



## ashleighhhhh (Jul 8, 2009)

Are you happy with it, besides Sausage escaping? 
Did all his toys fit?
I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done you 

I hope he doesnt start peeing in the top like my little buggar, Leo does 

What are you going to do with your empty cages? More hammies?


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

ashleighhhhh said:


> Are you happy with it, besides Sausage escaping?
> Did all his toys fit?
> I can't wait for mine!!!


Yes well it wasn't the cage's fault he escaped! Its a great cage and yes all the toys fit  even the massive blocky things with slides fit in there! Now I'm just trying to decide whether I need to get a wodent wheel...

I'm going to be putting lots of stuff up on ebay this week... I think I'll keep the cages but just sell all the things I got to go with them like the rotastak wheel and pod thing, and the rolly wheel (which looks syrian sized to me but im not sure) cos I don't need them and they are taking up too much space 

I'm not going to tel my mum its a new cage... I'm sure she won't notice its a different one to my savic peggy its the same colours anyway...


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Well done you
> 
> I hope he doesnt start peeing in the top like my little buggar, Leo does
> 
> What are you going to do with your empty cages? More hammies?


He hasn't done anything in the penthouse yet... but he did pee on my boyfriend last night instead 

And nooooo more hammies!! I will probably keep them for travelling as I;m not sure the hamster heaven is going to fit in my mums car lol


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> He hasn't done anything in the penthouse yet... but he did pee on my boyfriend last night instead


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Flissy said:


> No I didn't get a hamster heaven I would never spend a ridiculous amount of money on a silly hamster
> 
> I have no idea where this came from


Wow that looks fantastic.  Where do you get the cube things from though because my hamsters could do with some new toys.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> Wow that looks fantastic.  Where do you get the cube things from though because my hamsters could do with some new toys.


the cube toy with the slide is from here
Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Fish Tanks | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Dog Crates | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.

The yellow wooden cubes are from pets at home


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> the cube toy with the slide is from here
> Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Fish Tanks | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Dog Crates | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
> 
> The yellow wooden cubes are from pets at home


If you mean the ones with slides THEY ARE AMAZING BUY THEM NOW!!! Sausage loves them soooooooo much I need to take some pictures of him playing with them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Flissy said:


> If you mean the ones with slides THEY ARE AMAZING BUY THEM NOW!!! Sausage loves them soooooooo much I need to take some pictures of him playing with them


Yes.. i demand piccies


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Yes.. i demand piccies


I will go and wake him up and force him to play with them now


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

That cage looks fantastic! Sausage looks really happy 

I actually really want 1 of those cages now but im likely to get told off by my parents and bf if i get another so me thinks Bens cage may need vandalising a little just before payday


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> That cage looks fantastic! Sausage looks really happy
> 
> I actually really want 1 of those cages now but im likely to get told off by my parents and bf if i get another so me thinks Bens cage may need vandalising a little just before payday


I love this idea - vandalism in the name of the hammie :001_tt2:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> the cube toy with the slide is from here
> Dog Kennels | Rabbit Cages | Fish Tanks | Rabbit Hutches | Cheap Fish Tanks | Dog Crates | Chicken Coops - Buy at Online Pet Shop.
> 
> The yellow wooden cubes are from pets at home


Thanks.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

xgemma86x said:


> That cage looks fantastic! Sausage looks really happy
> 
> I actually really want 1 of those cages now but im likely to get told off by my parents and bf if i get another so me thinks Bens cage may need vandalising a little just before payday


Good idea lol!


----------

